# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  My new tank!!

## Gouken

125g freshwater set up a bit murky right now cause of the sand we added to it last night.


Light setup Only have two of the 6 lights on atm.


The huge filter

Got this for free from my wifes uncle since he doesnt have the time to deal with it anymore.

----------


## michaelmah

should invest in good quality soil /gravel for long term.

----------


## planted86

is it a planted tank or a amazon biotope??

----------


## Shadow

what are those white tinggy in front of the canister filter? UV sterilizer?

----------


## glennyong

wow, the cabinet looks nice !

----------


## Ingwe

bro, what are you planning to keep?

----------


## budakgiler

whats the white thing in front of the canister.
btw nice setup bro. post a picture after the water has cleared up bro!

----------


## Blades

Yup, the white thing is a UV sterilizer.

----------


## actorial

cool set up  :Smile:  what is it inside the tank?

----------


## Morgan01

looks like a 5/6 footer and is that eheim 2028? that alone will not be enough. you will need another with a much higher flow rate than 2028

----------


## Fingerling

> looks like a 5/6 footer and is that eheim 2028? that alone will not be enough. you will need another with a much higher flow rate than 2028


 
Or you can get several ehiem 2028 for your tank. :Smile:

----------


## ahvyee

get more canister

----------

